# Do you know where to get Kirby SSU...



## Pig-serpent (Jan 2, 2009)

background sprites.
I was thinking of making a sprite comic of Kirby SSU sprites, and I only know where to get background sprites of Spring Breeze.
Thanks.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm surprised that someone like Spriters Resource don't have them.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 2, 2009)

They don't have any SSU sprites, and http://sdb.drshnaps.com/SpritesDS.htm#KSSU doesn't have the background sprites I'm looking for.  At least the ones they have will keep me busy for a while.


----------

